# Dress code in Dubai



## elsa2013 (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I am posting today because I would like to have some specifications about the dress code in Dubai. I am actually a university student in Fashion Design, and I am working on my graduation project. I will design a collection of outfits, and my customer would be the working/business woman living in Dubai. 
So I would love to know more about the dress code in general (for expat women) and in the work place (like is it the same than in Europe or America? What’s acceptable for a woman to wear and what’s not? What’s the length of the clothes? Is there some colors or fabrics that you cannot wear? …). I already consulted your article on Dubai dress code, but I am writing anyway to see if I can find out some more! 
Any piece of information would be greatly appreciated! I am planning on commercializing this collection at the end of my school year, that’s why I am searching for really accurate info!
Thank you so much to all of you for your time!! 

Elsa


----------



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

All codes and regulations stated dont apply to what's allowed. 

You can wear shorts but not (booty shorts) you can wear stap or even strapless shirts I hv seen loads wear them. 

On the beach wear whatever you want. 

So I'm just saying dont worry too much about dress code just keep it down to earth. It's quite hyperactive in my opinion they way they ask u to keep it decent and many wear pretty much whatever.


----------



## Calisthenia (May 4, 2013)

Hi Elsa, 
I'm from Norway and I use the same attire here as I would back home, although it tends to be much hotter here so I usually wear dresses. These are classic, not bright in colors (typically black, white, beige, grey, blue or these colors in any combination), length just above the knee. I usually don't cover up my shoulders, but it depends really - if we have a client meeting I would wear a jacket. If the meeting is with someone more conservative, I would wear a suit or a dress covering both knees and shoulders. 

Attire and perhaps especially the use of colors I think varies between companies according to their business and industry. E.g. in professional services, accounting, consulting, finance etc. attires tend to be like the one I just described. Marketing and design firms, however, usually wear more informal attire using more lively colors. In the tower I work there is a design agency, and the people there are always wearing really cool clothes. 

I would say that the only thing you need to be really concerned about it using any religious symbolism. I would also not recommend attire showing any/much cleavage, although I often see quite revealing outfits in DIFC! 

Good luck, hope this helps.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Calisthenia said:


> ...although I often see quite revealing outfits in DIFC!...


would you be able to provide exact GPS coordinates?


----------



## looper (Apr 30, 2013)

imac said:


> would you be able to provide exact GPS coordinates?


try Irish Village every weekend


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Sorry but this kind of research is against the forum rules. Please read the rules before posting ....


----------

